# Dry Fire and other weapon drawing "arts".



## Tgace (Mar 16, 2015)

I was putting my time in with my SIRT Pistol last night...






...working on my presentation, the mechanics of grip, target transitions, reloads...etc.

Later on, before bed, I was reading another chapter of Japanese Swordsmanship:Technique and Practice when a thought struck me. What practical difference is there between drawing a sword and drawing a pistol?

Is drawing, cutting and re-sheathing a Katana somehow physically different from drawing a pistol while laterally moving, engaging a target (live or dry), assessing then re-holstering? Isn't the physical/mental/spiritual benefit of a weapon based martial art more about the mental attitude of for lack of a better phrase "perfection of movement and mental clarity"? Couldn't that be accomplished just as easily with a different weapon being drawn from a different container?


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 16, 2015)

Well, the mechanics are specific to the instrument in question -- but a lot of the principles of drawing and bringing it into play are going to overlap.  Just like the specifics of a draw from a different holster can require different steps to release the gun.  So, could you do a "gun kata" with the same mental focus and so on as someone doing iaido?  Absolutely!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 16, 2015)

Absolutely Tgace!   Great thread!


----------



## Tgace (Mar 16, 2015)

When it comes to mindful practice of movement with a weapon, the weapon itself is really irrelevant isn't it?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 16, 2015)

Whether I am training on drawing my folding knife, firearm, iaito or shinken in iaido, etc, I am working towards efficiency in movement!  
The same mindfulness and intent is always utilized!


----------



## Carol (Mar 17, 2015)

Tgace said:


> When it comes to mindful practice of movement with a weapon, the weapon itself is really irrelevant isn't it?



_*^^ *** THIS!! *** ^^ *_

The weapon itself is largely irrelevant.  Look at the Filipino stylists that can flow seamlessly from empty hand, to sticks (impact) to blades (edged).  The overall motions are the same.  

I remember a time in the training hall when my instructor worked us vigorously on the mat.  And after we were all exhausted and dripping with sweat, he had us focus on a complicated kata.  To suddenly slow down after being so worked up was quite a challenge.    It is one that I've tried to duplicate in some real-world applications, such as doing dry-fire drills or knife practice right after I get off trail, in a state of mental or physical exhaustion.


----------

